# cant bring bow arm up



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

ive been having troubles that seem to have gotten worse over the last few weeks/months. main problem is that i cant seem to bring my bow arm up to get pins to settle on target.....meaning i can settle and steady, but my pin is usually below the spot that i am focusing at on target and struggle with getting my arm to move up. its like my mind is saying move, but the pin just stays steady below the spot.

i know most or alot of guys draw slightly above target and let bow arm fall down into place on target, i seem to be stuck in the habit of drawing on target and then trying to bring bow back "up" into place.....i know this may not be right and am struggling with the reverse of letting bow arm fall downward onto target.....i am afraid that my bad habits may now be second nature and near impossible to break

i also noticed while pretending to draw and hold bow that if i leaned back at the hips my bow arm will rise.....should i be trying to move more with the hips and/or back than the just raising bow arm?

please help....thanks in advance


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

SORRY TO HEAR THIS SCOTT, BUT THATS TARGET PANIC.... YOU NEED A LOT OF WORK. BUT YOU CAN DO IT ITS NOT IMPOSSIBLE TO BREAK. 2 MO. YOU WILL BE A NEW MAN,AND A BETTER SHOOTER. IF YOU HAVE A QUALITY COACH AROUND GO SEE HIM ASAP. GET IT OVER WITH. DONT WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING ELSE TILL YOU GET THIS DONE.. IF YOU DONT YOU WILL STRUGGLE, AND GET WORSE........


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Three reasons - 1) gravity 2) muscle fatigue 3) target panic

The first two will always be with you, but the third is something hundreds of guys (incl. many AT members) have already gotten past (links below).


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

i had a feeling you guys were gonna say TP.....not exactly what i wanted to hear....lol

is there a right or wrong way to bring pins on target?.....ie: falling from above or bringing up from below?

i plan on working on these issues thru the winter/spring, but hunting season opens very soon here (oct 1), any suggestions on what i can or should do that will help me get thru the season until i can spend more time working on my issues?

thanks for the links and info guys......im gonna read up on those when i get home from work


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

TARGET PANIC.As a stop gap for now only. Draw ur bow 5 yards away come in from the top if you drop below x let down and start over.This is hard and it will take discipline to keep letting down but do it.Hopefully this will get you thru hunting season.Im gonna let my good friens Da Shoe,Sub,or Aread post on what your gonna have to do after season.


----------



## truth 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

My panic was(and is) the same as yours and I have learned to control it like this.
I draw back with both eyes open and I fix my eyes only on the pin and nothing else.
Now with my eyes fixed on the pin I will allow myself to look beyond the pin and I will put the pin very near the spot I want to hit.
Now you will need to focus on not moving your bow arm down at all while you close your eye and focus through your peep.
As soon as you look through your peep your sight will be very near the spot you want to hit.
Now don't wait or try to force the pin just take the shot before your mind takes over.
This isn't a cure but its a control and im sure it will help you like it did me.
PM me if you want more help.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Same post, same issue but sorry it is you. TP my friend. I come in on the spot, when I look through the scope most shots I am there, concentrate on the center as the dot quiets and pull. If I fall below I push with the front arm, if it doesn't settle in the X I let down. The last is the most important, if it isn't there don't do a drive by, LET DOWN. If you go an hour and never let one go because of TP so be it. When that sequence of settling in the spot comes, you should not be anxious, just relaxed as the hot sequence finishes. It sounds easy, and is once that first shot sequence occurs, then never settle of or a drive by.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi Scott E, can you raise your arm and put the sight on the middle if you know you are not going to shoot?


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

The ol target panic, been there done that. Hinge release and strict focus on the middle of your target. My advice is to put a sight on with no pin or pull your sight off and blind bale.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you can take your finger off of the trigger and hold steady on the X, then it's definitely target panic. If is doesn't matter if your finger is on the trigger or not, then it may be a form flaw.

One approach to help with this problem is to use your bow arm is to hold the bow away from your body. You hold it up with your back muscles. This works best if you keep your bow shoulder down and you bow arm extended as far as possible. Keeping it down provides the best leverage. Extending it prevents pushing it off target. Of course, your bow has to fit you for this to work. If the DL is too long or too short, you can't get the leverage to execute smoothly.

If this doesn't do it, then you should get the book "Idiot Proof Archery". It has a great program of blank bale AND bridge that is the only way to control TP in the long term. Both phases are important, don't skimp on the bridge. 

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## SHOCKER77 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes it's tp don't stress focus on your for. Don't get disguraged Try practicing on a blank bail and just worry about execution of the shot then start working a target back into the mix. Biggest thing is be patient and don't be hard on your self we all go thru it at some point and when u get thru it you will be a better archer


----------



## Scott E (Apr 20, 2012)

sorry, i havent been able to get out and shoot lately as life can get pretty busy sometimes........soon as i get a chance i will report back with my findings of being able to hold on X with finger on or off trigger and whether or not i can hold knowing im NOT goin to take a shot

thanks for all the help so far guys!!


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

bend at the waist and bring it up


----------



## mr280 (Feb 26, 2012)

Breathe!!! You don't want to try to control it by "muscle". I think that if you find yourself "stuck" below the target and just inhale you'll find your arm will come up. Worth a try....


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

I concur that it is target panic. That being said, before you commit to curing TP (sometimes a lengthy process when done right (Bernie's book idiot proof archery has a lot of good info on curing TP)) I have just a couple of ideas. One is make sure the draw length isn't too long. That is pretty crucial. Also try over exaggerating bringing the scope down into the bullseye. So when you settle into anchor the scope will be above the target face, well above what you normally do. Then slowly relax it down. Just a steady relaxation with the scope or pins settling down into the top of the bullseye. Let it stop there with control THEN dip into the bullseye. Imagine it lining it up like two magnets. The center puuuulls the pin into it. The moment you dip below the bullseye and don't immediately come back up let down. Bringing it back up requires too much front shoulder muscles that will never fully relax for the rest of the shot. Once you really have that (REALLY) you can start being less overly exaggerated about it. If this isn't helping and you still seem to get stuck below and your draw length is good (REALLY), then start your journey to recovery. Don't do it half assed either as you will just get more frustrated and waste your time. Get Bernie's book or find further info on AT, really research it and dive in head first. You really will be a much better shot for it. I'm sure that if people who didn't think they have target panic took the steps to curing TP they would come away better for it.... Anyways these are just my opinions. Everybody's got 'em! I wish you luck (and hard work!)


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

target panic can be cured but it takes around 40 days a program that bernie pellerite wrote a book called idiot proof archery,his company is called robin hood video productions. once you start his program do exactly what the book tells you to do.it worked for me and it will for you.after i went thru his program i won the mn. grand championship and was always close after that and yes i do harvest elk and deer with my bows.good luck Pete53


----------

